# 1966 coppertone fastback



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a chance to buy one of the nicest 66 original coppertone fast backs for 800 . Does this seem high for a very nice one  sorry no pics


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 9, 2015)

For a coppertone I think its a good price. I would try to snatch it for the $700 if you are able to. If not go for the $800. I just bought a 67 campus green deluxe shown in the 1st pic for $300 from the original owner. I will be picking it up next week. in 2012 I bought a 1968 campus green deluxe from the 1st owner as well for $325. I just went on ebay and a 1967 all original campus green 3 speed deluxe with both white walls in about the same condition as my 67 sold for $800. If a regular green stingray can bring that than I think the $800 is a good price.


----------



## vastingray (Jun 9, 2015)

I would say that's pretty much full retail on it


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 10, 2015)

heres a few pics of the bike,very nice shape unrestored bike


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 11, 2015)

Great price.  I would say a $1500  in that condition.  Super nice early stingrays are rare and command a big dollar.  If the bike has any wear you down below a grand


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 11, 2015)

That thing is mint! I would love a bike like that. The seat alone will go for at least $300, I purchased one with some damage for $200. I would ball park it at $1200 just to be on the safe side. $1500 I think would be top


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 11, 2015)

ok thanks going to get it I think,thanks for opinons on it,will be my show piece bike for sure


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 11, 2015)

looks like I missed it hopefully went to someone on here


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 11, 2015)

What is the serial# on the Copper 66? I have an original 66 coppertone built in March.


----------

